
Apple will fight iOS bugs with first-ever iOS Public Betas - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2015/02/20/ios-9-public-beta/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
daughart
Seems like a great plan, formalizing the well trodden and generally successful
strategy of letting early adopters play with new tech early so that it's
robust when mom and pop get their hands on it.

